# Drop Aways: On High Speed Film



## XX75 (Jan 22, 2003)

Sportyg,
Really, the reason for drop aways is to eliminate fletch contact and to be able to shoot helical fletch without a long and involved (and sometimes impossible) tuning process. You should be able to tune most drop aways to clear the arrow as soon or as late as you want. If you want to minimize the effects of torque or poor follow through (note: I'm NOT recommending a drop away as a cure for form flaws!), set the cord so that the rest comes up only at the last few inches of draw, and it should clear the arrow much faster. For more guidance after release, set the rest to pop up earlier with a shorter cord. In short, they "all work," so I have a feeling that this slo mo video your shop owner saw was a promotional, probably for Trophy Taker. Anyone can make their products look good if they set up the competition to fail. Sounds like they tweaked the timing of the other rests wrong intentionally.

I will add that I've heard of a few setups where someone wasn't able to get a particular drop-away rest to work properly, or as well as it should have, but simply switching to another style (magnet to cord and spring, etc.)almost always solved the problem.


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Try out whichever one you want and powder test your arrows to see where it drops.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

they had the video booth at KC as well and mopst of the drop aways didn't do their intended job either. i was there when a fellow had his done and his didn't work at all it remained incontact with the arrow and dropped with the arrow still on the rest,this being said he shot a 300 59x that day. The other thing I noticed was that without high sped video yuo had no way of knowing if your adjustments had any effect.


----------



## oscag (Feb 20, 2003)

I have seem vidio on muzzy zero effect and it works


----------



## Black Knight II (Mar 4, 2003)

Here is how I solved the problem on adjusting the length of the cord I just have to loosen the set screw at the top of the arm and make the cord longer or shorter.


----------



## Black Knight II (Mar 4, 2003)

Here is a side view


----------



## JoeM (Mar 31, 2003)

I think the one in the video was the cavalier avalanche?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*KC*

I watched some of the slow mo there. I saw that setting one up is key. Some guys dont take time to set right. TT doesnt have promotional video that I know of. I do know they worked good at KC.


----------



## David Chouinard (Dec 19, 2002)

Black Knight 11 - looks like a neat idea as for me tried drop-fall aways aways gone back to a blade, although I'm not a grea shooter, and I KNOW its not the rest's (fall away's etc) fault. David Chouinard


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

*my powder test results*

BEFORE:
golden key premier without drop away kit = contact on knock and by feathers

AFTER:
golden key premier with drop away kit = no contact on back half of arrow

...powder don't lie


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Dropaways*

Yet another fad that will once again disappear into the mist.......

Tune it correctly, and it will shoot arrows with incredible accuracy. Doesn't matter if it is conventional, or dropaway, or trapdoor, or springy!

As stated above, dropaways were originally designed for helical fletching contact issues, and someone with an idea that they could pocket themselves a pile of cash decided to talk them up (again) in target formats too. If anyone remembers the Barner ST1 for instance, it has been done before,(about 20 years ago) with the same eventual results----too much trouble to get them dead-nuts, too many things to worry about with lanyards and tubes, magnets, and whatever.

Nothing "magical" or "special" about them, they are simply another style of rest that still has to be tuned. Don't be fooled by the hype. Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Drop-away's fly in Murphy's face!*

I have always agreed with Pinwheel 100% on this issue and that is why I don't own a drop-away.
Get a Pro Tuner, Infiniti, or Pro-500 rest and forget the drop-away rests. 
They fly in the face of Murphy and will spring up and bite you in the a** some day when you're shooting an important tournament or drawing back on the buck of a lifetime!  


Sag.


----------



## john edwards (Nov 4, 2002)

Saggitarious, 
I disagree with your opinion on drop aways. You say it is one more thing you have to worry about, but if it is a quality rest and simple(and proven), why worry? Modern technology eliminates alot of the problems associated with fallaways of the past. Most are bulletproof and reliable. If you take the time to set it up and tune it correctly, you will have no problems.


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

I agree with John they are the best thing I have put on my bow I don't have to worry about the little teflon tubes wareing down and changing my point of aim or the noise associated with a bare rest or fletching clearance should I continue they work and they are on all three of my bows trophy takers that is , Do they make any other kind


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

ANy of the string attached units have to be timed correctly to work. Dosn't matter if it a GKF TKO or a Trophy Taker. If you don't get that magic spot with the cord length none of them will fully drop.


----------



## marineinnc23 (Jan 2, 2003)

I am not saying drop aways dont work but I would like to say I had one it failed me in a pro am ( stopped working correctly) I put a pro tuner on and tested my arrows with foot powder and the only marks you can see is from where I pull my bow back so I know a tuner works and there's nothing that can go wrong without knowing it like you drop you bow or something to that effect.


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Drop-away's fly in Murphy's face!*



Sagittarius said:


> *I have always agreed with Pinwheel 100% on this issue and that is why I don't own a drop-away.
> Get a Pro Tuner, Infiniti, or Pro-500 rest and forget the drop-away rests.
> They fly in the face of Murphy and will spring up and bite you in the a** some day when you're shooting an important tournament or drawing back on the buck of a lifetime!
> *


Substitute compound bow, complicated releases, sights, and stabilizers.

You can minimize the risks by inspecting and servicing your equipment, whatever piece of it you use.

Lots of successful tournament shooters and hunters use drop aways.


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Man I'm not too sure about that Sag.

Have you ever considered one of those Spaghetti fall away jobs?

Might be worth a try as I hear that they're pretty good ....


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Hey, Capo.

You may be on to something, I might just have to give one a try.
Especially, if it's recommended by you!  
You know, Stewart Bowman uses that rest, so it can't be all bad.
Me shooting a Drop-Away ?
That's like slapping Murphy in the face! LOL  


Sag.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I don't see anybody taking my Muzzy Zero Effect from me at all! It has passed the "lipstick" test and has no contact on the arrow or fletching. I LOVE my Muzzy! I saw a TT take somebody out of a state tournament recently!


----------



## Ozzy (Aug 6, 2003)

All I can report on is that on a Merlin Max I tried NAP & Golden Premier shoot thrus & culd not achieve better than a 1" tear.
Fitted a (Italian) Benadini Drop Down & BINGO - perfect bullet holes. 
Set up to drop about 4" from tip.
Have since changed bows to a Hoyt ProTec 200 C1.5 & the same - perfect.
I will never goo back to a shoot thru.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

*EGGS-ACTLY!!!!!!*



Sagittarius said:


> *I have always agreed with Pinwheel 100% on this issue and that is why I don't own a drop-away.
> Get a Pro Tuner, Infiniti, or Pro-500 rest and forget the drop-away rests.
> They fly in the face of Murphy and will spring up and bite you in the a** some day when you're shooting an important tournament or drawing back on the buck of a lifetime!
> 
> ...


What Pinwheel said.

K.I.S.S.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2003)

*Another one of those fads.*

I must be the oldest person on here. Heck, I remember when everyone was talking about those dern Compound bows and how there was ‘No Way’ those things could ever be made to work right.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

a good drop away will work if tuned properly and most of them will actually drop before the fletching will make it to the prongs or v of the rest. there are a few that are suspect but on the whole they all will work and if tuned properly will work or you for a long time. if a person thinks it will help their grouping then they need to learn to tune their bows properly and if you don't then yo will have problems. some will work one way and other another way, but they all have to be tuned. i can tune one to make it work in as few as 5 to 10 minutes but to fine tune takes lots of time just like with any other rest. they work but you have to take care of them. just my 2 cents worth
rob k


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Dont tell Dean Pridgon*

He just set all kinds of records with his. Mike Anderson won 10,000 at Vegas with his fall away. You guys are entirely right they dont work. Amazing these guys shooting great scores and some still dont think they work. They work!

I know several guys at indoor national shooting fall aways. The racks were full with fall aways. Fad, dont think so. Been selling more and more the last three years in shops. I hate how easy mine is to set up for perfect bullet hole and the guys here that PM me saying how much they like there fall aways.

But shoot what works for you. So far I have recommended it to many and not one guy has emailed me saying it doesnt work for him. Actually most say it the best thing they ever did. My feelings exactly.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

My trophy taker works great for me! Going to even put one on the target bow!


----------



## matt (Jul 11, 2002)

the new world champ Clint Freeman use's a dropaway


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Go ahead, defy Murphy if you like.*

That's ok, guys.
Keep messing with Murphy and he's going to bloody you nose. 
He might have to hit Daniel Boone over the head with a hammer though.  


Sag.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Mr. Murphy*

Is everwhere in archery. To say launchers dont fail ever is understatement. They get bent, springs weaken. But in two years there never been no murphy to my Trophy Taker. I havent talk to any archer that lost competion because of his Trophy Taker. Simple and easy I quess. Two screws to tighten and hopefully everyone can attach a string to cable. 
But Sag. you will be the first one I tell. 

Sometimes Mr. Murphys a good excuse for saying that the shooter didnt shoot good enough. But easier on one to blame equipment.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Murphy doesn't fight fair.*

Ok, Daniel.

I have to admit the Trophy Taker is a pretty good rest.
Its track record proves it.
Probably the best of the drop-away's.
No offense on the hammer joke.
I only meant Murphy would have to hit you over the head with it because you're a big strong guy.  
You might put an a** whipping on Ol' Murphy.  


Sag.

BTW, Daniel.
Did you get my email the other day ?


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

we're just saying that there are more things that CAN go wrong with a drop away. I agree that most of them they do work when properly tuned, but it's just one more thing that can go wrong.


----------



## Parbo (Oct 29, 2002)

*not a fad*

Mike,

Did you ever convert your Infiniti to a drop away? Seems like you were comtemplating that awhile back. 

I bought a kit from GKF and converted mine and really like it. Can't believe I'm using a fallaway rest, but for the hunting set-up I have...KineticII//5" RH feathers//115gr 4-blade they work fine. I can shoot this set-up with my regular Infiniti or the dropaway and consistently see the tighter groups with the dropaway...I'm shooting some tight groups at 40 yards with this set-up. With 5" feathers RH, you run the risk of some fletching contact no matter how well things are tuned. I guess you just have to look close at your application and determine what works best. With my hunting set-up, I think the Infiniti fallaway with the "silent lauchers" is a smart way to go. I wonder about that Murphy thing though.

Kevin- I do not agree with you that fallaway rests are a fad, unless you meant strictly from a target shooting point of view.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Parbo,

You think a drop-away would work on my Trails End ?  



Sag.


----------



## Parbo (Oct 29, 2002)

Sag,

Yes... and I heard Dale was offering a spring loaded fallaway shelf in cocobolo for... left hand models only.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*No argument really*

Nathan Brooks agrees with you guys. More can go wrong, he shoots spring steel. Most the Hoyt shooters do. I think its alot like mono for serving string and braided. Most will tell you Mono will break easier. But did you see that post, lots of champions using Mono.

I do feel the fall away helps and trophy taker is as simple as it gets. 

Nathan does use fallaway for Hunting.


----------



## John Snelgrove (Aug 8, 2003)

*Drop Away Again*

Well this is my first post and it happens to be one close to my heart. The DROP AWAY. I have to say that for the past 6 years I have been using them for hunting and target and have never had one fail on me. With proper tuning I have been able to stack field points and broadheads on top of each other, out to about 70 yards, consistantly. I used to build my own by modifing the Bodoodle Conquests, still have one and it still is great. It is the quietest and one of the quickest to get out of the way. I currently like the TT and the one from Schaffer. I just got rid of my GKF, the original one about 3 or 4 years old based on their awesome micro tune system. Too noisy for for me. I love shooting 5" vanes and fairly heavy helical on my hunting set up and the drop away saved my bacon. The old Pro500 (still one of the best) kept interfering with the bigger fletch. Now I am stuck, drop away's forever! BTW, I have had to modify every drop away rest to perform better, except the TT. Food for thought. Take care of your equipment and it will take care of you.


----------



## WOLFSLAYER (Nov 8, 2002)

*WOW...JUST*

JUST SHOOT A WISKER BISQUIT AND GET IT OVER WITH...


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: not a fad*



Parbo said:


> *Mike,
> 
> Did you ever convert your Infiniti to a drop away? Seems like you were comtemplating that awhile back. *


Nope never did - I figured, "If it aint broke - don't fix it".


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

> JUST SHOOT A WISKER BISQUIT AND GET IT OVER WITH...


Now you dunnit


----------

